# Where do I find pops brine recipe?



## rasorbackq (Dec 30, 2013)

Very new to the site  Have read some to read alot about  Pops brine. Where do I find it??


----------



## demosthenes9 (Dec 30, 2013)

rasorbackq said:


> Very new to the site  Have read some to read alot about  Pops brine. Where do I find it??


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine


----------



## rasorbackq (Jan 1, 2014)

Thanks  So much to learn and  get right.   Smoked some bacon and hams today .  Not sure as to what I was doing but my plywood smoke  started off at about 100 degrees  and after 6 hrs was at 141.  The hams about 18 " above the hotplate were cooked  on the outside and not on the inside  But the bacon on the 3 other layers were smoked nicely.

  So why does Pops recipe call for a gallon measurement while others call for a meat weight? I did his recipe today for  bacon  but didn't know how much water was going to be needed. Ended up requiring 2 gallons.  Want to do a batch for hams tomorrow  I have about 50 lbs of ham steaks 1-2" thick to brine up.  The recipe I followed last month called for 1 liter of water per lb of ham.


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 2, 2014)

Here yo go!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/making-bacon


----------

